# My latest addition to flock.



## chickenlittle9274 (May 21, 2016)

I love watching my granddaughter play with the chicks. It's nice to see kids interested in something besides the internet


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Well said and I completely agree with you. It looks like she's going to be a future chicken owner lol. Excellent pics.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww, you are right. Chickens will get her outdoors.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nothing more precious than a child and an animal.My hubby has a cousin who lives in Cinti. and has no animals.Her daughters were terrified of all of mine-dog,birds in the house,chickens in the yard.I thought that was sooo sad and those 2 girls will miss one of the greatest gifts on earth-animals!


----------

